# ATITool bug with AIW 9800SE



## Odin (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi to all! I registered to the forum to report an ATITool bug (it seems so to me) that I cannot manage to put into the bug-traking system:

The nasty problem is with ATITool v0.0.22 and my new Club-3D AIW 9800SE.

With ATITool, the TV Tuner and Video capture don't work correctly (that means TV Tuner does not show any channel, only static, and audio crowbar does not work, no sound output from video-card).

I tracked the problem to atitools.sys driver. If the driver is enabled (system start), the TV tuner/capture does not work. I put "request" starting for the driver and TV works until I start the driver and use ATITool. 
If TV is working while starting atitool.sys and ATITool.exe, it continues working until I close-restart MMC TV.
When TV Tuner is "corrupted" by atitool.sys, it doesn't work even if I stop the driver. A reboot is needed.

With my previous card, an AIW 8500DV I had no problems.

My system is WinXP SP1 with catalyst-8-071-041026a-018719c (4.11), media center 9.03.

Thanks to all!!

P.S.: I did't try ATITool 0.0.23b, I'll do if someone tells me that can solve the issue... And yes, with ATITool, my stock 9800SE (no extra fan or more cooling) runs @ 417:378 stable..    , but no 8 pipelines


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 21, 2004)

yep 0.0.23 betas solve the issue .. its was fixed in beta 1 or beta 2 .. grab latest beta for best results


----------



## Odin (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes with 0.0.23b9 is all OK, thank you very much, W1zzard... as usual I didn't read all the changelogs, sorry...   

Hi to all!!!


----------



## airwave (Dec 4, 2004)

*Same problem with ATI AIW 9800se and same solution*

I've an ATI AIW 9800SE and same problem with the TV channels display in the mmc...

THANKS a lot for the solution!!!!!


----------

